# How's the hunting been



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has gone out this week and what the report is on birds?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing at Howards Slough. Last Thurs or this Thursday.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

it's been real good. Gotten birds every day I have been out


----------



## GreenheadsNham (Dec 9, 2014)

Real good? Are you in northern utah? Davis, weber county?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Been decent nothing special


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

GreenheadsNham said:


> Real good? Are you in northern utah? Davis, weber county?


Yes I'm in Davis county thinking about going out in the morning?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I've done ok jump shooting the last week or two but like blackdog said, nothing special.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

10 mallards this morning.............


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

so 3 coot today. Shot at but missed 5 duck. Guess i'm not as good of a shot pointed up. Saw over 50 duck today out of range of course.
tried taking a canoe out and discovered the water off in the distance was only about a foot deep and the creek that i thought would take me there was only about 8 inches deep after it disappeared out of sight around a turn. Finally we waste about an hour paddling and dragging out there and we spook up about 20 ducks but they were out of range. On the plus side we did find a perfect place to set up in the future. Next time i'm just walking out in the waders.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

crowfoot said:


> so 3 coot today. Shot at but missed 5 duck. Guess i'm not as good of a shot pointed up. Saw over 50 duck today out of range of course.
> tried taking a canoe out and discovered the water off in the distance was only about a foot deep and the creek that i thought would take me there was only about 8 inches deep after it disappeared out of sight around a turn. Finally we waste about an hour paddling and dragging out there and we spook up about 20 ducks but they were out of range. On the plus side we did find a perfect place to set up in the future. Next time i'm just walking out in the waders.


Crow I just want to publicly applauded you for getting out there and trying to find the birds on your own and learning as you go. Its stories like this that make grumpy old men like me to want to help you out


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Went out to jump shoot and do some scouting tonight. Nothing doing except for the resident shovelers in the usual spot.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Deleted post


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

hamernhonkers,
thank you for the encouragement. it helps when you spent the time out in the rain all morning and then it stops as you load up the truck. lol


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Still decent. Friday hunted solo then a buddy joined me Saturday. Total hunting time for both days combined, maybe 2 1/2 hours.


----------

